# MSL e liquid help



## Mollie (2/4/20)

Hi all
I wanna do try and mix MSL but i need some help from the old mixers please

The flavors in the juice is mango,strawberry and lychee

I was thinking of going for 
Shisha strawberry(inw) 2%
Double mango(cbe) 3.5%
Sweet lychee (cap) 1.5%
Cactus(inw) 0.5%
Super sweet(cap) 0.5%
Black ice (bv) 1%

Any help will be appreciated 
Thanks






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/4/20)

I'm sure the DIY mixing experts will assist @The vaper
They probably busy mixing their own stuff at the moment... 

Sounds like a great profile to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

